# New 84fs cheeta



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

:watching:I just purchased a New 84FS .380 13 round. Havent fired it yet. Cant wait . Cant find any ammo around here. Had a BAD problem with a Bersa Thunder. Dealer made me a offer I could not refuse. He didnt have the 84FS when I bought the Bersa. I saw the 84FS I fell in love with it. I hope it performs as well as it feels. As soon as I can find some ammo I am going to wear it out. Anyone own these? How do you like them? Do they give problems? Do they need a break in of any kind? Anything special about 84FS I should know? All feedback appreciated. THANKS :watching:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Congradulations!!*

I had the same weapon as a summer carry gun around 1983 or so. Shot the stew out of it and it never let me down. .380 was a lot cheaper then, I guess and the cost of the ammo was not a factor. I got rid of it when I got one of Paris Theodore's ASP's, what a gem. I'd give about anything to have that on back. Oh well, If I had all the weapons now that I've traded and gone through over the years, well so much for reflection. You have a great weapon that is a joy to shoot, enjoy it.


----------



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

My wife has one and she loves it. It was her first brand new gun.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

I've got an 84F as one of several Berettas. I've found it to be an excellent gun as are my other Berettas. In fact I have a 92FC that was issued to me new in 1988. Bought it when I retired and it shoots as well today as it did that first day 21 years ago.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wildcatbrownhound said:


> :watching:I just purchased a New 84FS .380 13 round. Havent fired it yet. Cant wait . Cant find any ammo around here. Had a BAD problem with a Bersa Thunder. Dealer made me a offer I could not refuse. He didnt have the 84FS when I bought the Bersa. I saw the 84FS I fell in love with it. I hope it performs as well as it feels. As soon as I can find some ammo I am going to wear it out. Anyone own these? How do you like them? Do they give problems? Do they need a break in of any kind? Anything special about 84FS I should know? All feedback appreciated. THANKS :watching:


No, they are very reliable. In fact, I was one - but the 85 model.

Just clean it before your first trip - and fire away. No real break in required.

Only negt is the cost of 380 ammo.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> No, they are very reliable. In fact, I was one - but the 85 model.
> 
> Just clean it before your first trip - and fire away. No real break in required.
> 
> Only negt is the cost of 380 ammo.


:watching:Thank you so much. You are very right I cant find any ammo anywhere. When do you think this ammo thing is going to end? Thanks again.:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you checked Wal-Mart?

Here, 9mm and 45 is gone as it hits the shelf. But 380 remains, as does 40 S&W.

I got a 92FS recently, and plan to get an M9 soon. But then I may finally get around to getting that 85 Cheetah.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont know whether it is Love or Heat. After 450 rounds I am amazed. It didnt even hiccup. The recoil is a little sharp. At 50 feet it is about one inch to the left. The sites seem to be fixed. Very smooth. I am tickled to death. It is my first Beretta. I probably wont buy another pistol; At 64 I hope the ones I have will be enough. If I do it will be a Beretta. I cant figure how to get a picture on here.
Thanks for all who helped me on this thread.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

Trying to put a picture Sorry


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

*380 ammo..*

First i was thinking about the BERETTA 85FS Cheetah 380 in Nickel.. that color and matching grips really stands out to me.. good to hear good things about it and may be a future purchase.. 
380 ammo.. 
I am in Florida and there are gun shows every month...
There is always plenty of 380 ammo especially from the reloaders.. and its not that bad in price.
so check for gun shows in your area or look for reloaders that may be close and save some money over the box stuff.. which is still up there in price.. hard to believe they can charge the same as 45acp for 380..

If you say where you are or go to the reloading page maybe someone can help you with reloads also. 
good luck..


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Order ammo from AMMOMAN.COM. I've ordered from them about 15 times. Always quick delivery and pretty good prices.


----------

